# Grouper Video



## Salty dog (May 17, 2011)

Grouper via The Kenosha News.

http://www.kenoshanews.com/news/videoindex.php

I'll put it in the media section as well.


----------



## rahimlee54 (May 17, 2011)

I always enjoy those videos on the local news here, thanks. 

One question though what would I be able to use at home to get the potatoes like that?

Thanks
Jared


----------



## Salty dog (May 17, 2011)

You could get a reasonable result with taking the long side of the potato and a box shredder and try to get as long of strands as possible. Press them down when frying to help them stick together.

Notice the judicious use of the white trash tong?


----------



## rahimlee54 (May 17, 2011)

Who doesn't love the tong? If it works don't fix it.


----------



## Jim (May 17, 2011)

Bravo!

Well done...


----------



## aaronsgibson (May 17, 2011)

Well done Salty. Should have done a knife demo as well.


----------



## rahimlee54 (May 17, 2011)

Is this recommended with any other fish, my local market has something else on sale.


----------



## Salty dog (May 17, 2011)

Most fish will work. Either the fish has to be thick enough to be done when the potatoes are just the right color or adjust your heat to obtain the crispyness.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 17, 2011)

Cool


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 17, 2011)

How hard was it for your questions and answers not to look like this:

How much wine? I don't know..some! What temperature is the oven? Cranked! How much--Look, I don't know. I don't measure, I don't weigh, I just know what has to happen and I make it happen. The fine details you have to figure out for yourself. If you can't, well, I guess you'll have to come in and order it off the menu.


Also, a box grater works fine for the potatoes. You won't get them as long, thin and "nest-like", but you can still fry em up like a potato pancake. Just try to keep the pancake thin so you can still wrap the fish. 

I have also box grated potatoes a little ahead of time, letting them get kinda starchy, and then packing them on top of a piece of salmon. Sear the taters and salmon, potato side down, flipping gently, and then finishing in the oven.


----------



## rockbox (May 18, 2011)

Good stuff Salty. I may have to try the recipe this weekend.


----------



## Salty dog (May 18, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> How hard was it for your questions and answers not to look like this:
> 
> How much wine? I don't know..some! What temperature is the oven? Cranked! How much--Look, I don't know. I don't measure, I don't weigh, I just know what has to happen and I make it happen. The fine details you have to figure out for yourself. If you can't, well, I guess you'll have to come in and order it off the menu.
> 
> ...


 
Really, like I measure stuff. I have to admit I pulled some numbers out of my a$$ pretty quick. (My ovens go to 600 and stay there.)

I'm not sure what that machine is called, we call it spiruli. I guess a take off on spiral slicer?

Dude edited the fish cutting up part. I used the Masamoto gyuto.


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 18, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> Really, like I measure stuff. I have to admit I pulled some numbers out of my a$$ pretty quick. (My ovens go to 600 and stay there.)
> 
> I'm not sure what that machine is called, we call it spiruli. I guess a take off on spiral slicer?
> 
> Dude edited the fish cutting up part. I used the Masamoto gyuto.



Yeah, at first when people would ask me similar questions it would take me awhile to think about what approximately the measurements would be, until I learned it was easier to lie outright and get sorta in the ballpark.

I've never used one of those machines, I was adding the box grater info for the home users trying to replicate this. The strands you get out of your spiruli work better than the box grater.

I saw a few knives briefly in the beginning. It is edited kinda odd. Wouldnt your rather have the shot of you cutting it rather starting the video with the fish slapping down on the bench? He could learn a thing or two from your youtube channel. Oh well.


----------



## Salty dog (May 18, 2011)

That was a drop not a slap.:wink:

I'm continually reminded normal people don't care about knives.


----------



## tk59 (May 18, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Yeah, at first when people would ask me similar questions it would take me awhile to think about what approximately the measurements would be, until I learned it was easier to lie outright and get sorta in the ballpark...


 
My wife and friends don't ask anymore. Interestingly, my 3yr old daughter doesn't have a problem with not measuring and tasting stuff to figure out what it needs.

On the "normal people don't care" topic: I'm having a few of my students over later this week for a wine-tasting/sharpening party. It seems some do care after all. :muahaha:


----------



## Salty dog (May 18, 2011)

Don't kid yourself.


----------



## tk59 (May 18, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> Don't kid yourself.


 Nice try, killjoy. I'm gonna enjoy it, so there.


----------



## Salty dog (May 18, 2011)

go slow and don't do what I did. Yeah, that's right, I cut myself after professing not to cut yourself. I still chuckle about it.


----------



## tk59 (May 18, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> go slow and don't do what I did. Yeah, that's right, I cut myself after professing not to cut yourself. I still chuckle about it.


 
Haha! That's a good one. If it happens, at least I'll be able to say I wasn't the only one.


----------



## Tristan (May 18, 2011)

tk59 said:


> My wife and friends don't ask anymore. Interestingly, my 3yr old daughter doesn't have a problem with not measuring and tasting stuff to figure out what it needs.


 
Hmm, I guess there are two kinds of students. I would like to chime in from the other camp. 

I like getting things all figured out in numbers and steps. If I can't be told, I would be fine given the chance to watch and take notes and ask the chef to go slower if needed...

It is only the 2nd or 3rd time I make a dish that I deviate slightly or significantly from the recipe - depending on my own decisions on where to take the taste. I am just built that way I guess in terms of learning. But I'm a home cook, so the hours of experience in the kitchen is approximately equal to the part time potato peeler you guys hire.

I guess my angle is that it is respectful to replicate the intended recipe first before adjusting as an acknowledgement to the skill of the chef that just introduced the food to you. 

I hate it when I watch some cooking shows and the host creates "His" version of a dish that he just saw done by a local cook or hawker doing and then celebrates how good his version is. Sigh. You're doing it for the first time and making it up on the fly. The other guy has been refining his methods or creating that particular dish for goodness knows how long. I'm not saying the chef's version couldn't be better, but I find it a little off. Not sure if I'm getting my point across here.


----------



## UnConundrum (May 18, 2011)

Is this the one?  Given his choice in knives, I'm not sure. Did you see him struggle to cut the zuc ?

Best price I found, including shipping is at Amazon... LINK

[video=youtube;6WFHqKTI9Lo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WFHqKTI9Lo[/video]


----------



## mano (May 18, 2011)

Salty,

How much will using a chardonnay still wine change the flavor/texture of the sauce?


----------



## rockbox (May 18, 2011)

Warren already covered it in his video


----------



## Ratton (May 18, 2011)

Great video Salty, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## MadMel (May 18, 2011)

Nice  The potatoes kinda looked like a thin rosti, no?


----------



## stereo.pete (May 18, 2011)

Salty, 

When you made the green beans did you blanch them first and then sauté them to bring them back up to temperature?


----------



## tk59 (May 18, 2011)

Tristan said:


> But I'm a home cook, so the hours of experience in the kitchen is approximately equal to the part time potato peeler you guys hire.
> 
> I guess my angle is that it is respectful to replicate the intended recipe first before adjusting as an acknowledgement to the skill of the chef that just introduced the food to you.


You definitely have a point. I guess part of the problem is that I'm always under some sort of pressure and measuring slows me down (unless I'm baking, which I don't do often). I also tend to not go out of my way to find obscure ingredients. If I don't have it, I improvise on the spot. Little kids don't take kindly to being kept waiting and I'm not a frozen fish stick kind of guy.


----------

